

Ask HN: What do you think of my snail mail API? - paulsingh

I posted about my new side gig called SnailPad a few months ago and, now that I've managed to get a few consistent customers, I wanted to share the API that they've been using: www.snailpad.com/api<p>My "real" question: What tips would you give me on improving the documentation, methods or anything else?
======
frossie
That looks useful (well, not to personally to me, but I can see the
attraction).

I think you are working in a fertile area. In my last trip I used the iPhone
app Postino to send snail-mail postcards using pictures from the iPhone - it
worked really well. So I can't help thinking "you need an app for that" :-)

I'd give your main site a try if only I could think of someone I want to snail
mail!

~~~
paulsingh
How about your parents or local/state politicians? Interestingly, those tend
to be the top two use cases for letters sent from people _without_ accounts.
(The other major use case is invoice/receipts and snail mail marketing -- but
that tends to be solely through the API, which requires an account.)

------
tectonic
Direct link: <http://www.snailpad.com/api>

